
Radiation Chart - inaequitas
http://xkcd.com/radiation/
======
BoppreH
The EPA guidelines for emergencies are very interesting: doses linked with
increased cancer risk are allowed during property and life saving.

Aside from this chart, what other resources are around xkcd.com that are not
mentioned in the main page?

I feel like I'm losing big information here.

~~~
jeffcoat
This was posted today on the XKCD blag [sic], which is distinct from the comic
feed.

<http://blag.xkcd.com/>

------
WildUtah
"If you're basing radiation safety procedures on an internet PNG and things go
wrong, you have no one to blame but yourself."

Japan's nuclear regulators were using a fuzzy JPG file when they licensed all
those reactors in a tsunami zone. Chernobyl was designed with a GIF.

------
mikecane
It should be noted that up to 4,000 microSieverts was measured near the
plants. Measurements have been in the 3,000 mSV range. That's over the 2K mSV
"severe radiation poisoning" level cited in the chart

~~~
miratrix
mSv stands for milli-Sievert, and uSv is micro-Sievert. 4000 uSv would be
equivalent to 4 mSv, which is where Randall has it listed.

~~~
mikecane
Dammit. Thanks for the correction. I meant MICRO-Sievert.

